# UPGRAGE from Android 2.1 to higher version



## princeabhishake (Jun 13, 2012)

I have Micromax A60 Andro mobile 

It have android 2.1(Eclairs)

I want to upgrade it to 2.3 or higher 

Is it possible? If yes, How can I do it?


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 13, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> I have Micromax A60 Andro mobile
> 
> It have android 2.1(Eclairs)
> 
> ...



It is possible i dont know but i heard by booting something

wait my knows it i will ask him and tell you


----------



## cgi86 (Jun 13, 2012)

goto the following forum : forum.xda-developers.com/

search and see if specific threads exist for your mobile . if not look around in the forum for posts explaining how to upgrade 2.1 to 2.3.

yes , it is indeed possible . but be ready to tinker with ur phone a bit . it involves rooting ur phone (gaining access to root directory of ur phone) , flashing its os and installing custom roms .

step by step instructions are given and tools,roms are also given by developers in the forum . do it carefully and its an easy enough task. 

warning - rooting will supposedly void your warranty . but tools are available for unrooting also . use at your discretion .

i rooted my xperia x8, flushed out all the unwanted SE junk , flashed and loaded 2.3.7 ( and very happy with it )


----------



## techlover (Jun 13, 2012)

See these two threads it may help ...and you can search for more i am sure there will be more .....and i advice the same thing rooting is the option ..try it at your own discreation 

micromax andro a60 thread-Froyo,root,battery fix,recovery ,app2sd,custom rom,drivers - xda-developers

Micromax A60 CWM-Recovery v5 by ngage_me - xda-developers


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 13, 2012)

Use SUPERONECLICK.It Will Upgrade Your ICS..


----------



## cybersa (Jun 14, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> Use SUPERONECLICK.It Will Upgrade Your ICS..



It will not upgrade your device.
But it will root your device.


----------



## princeabhishake (Jun 21, 2012)

I have rooted my phone 

What to do next

I have searched the following 

micromax andro a60 thread-Froyo,root,battery fix,recovery ,app2sd,custom rom,drivers - xda-developers

but I could not understand it


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> I have searched the following
> micromax andro a60 thread-Froyo,root,battery fix,recovery ,app2sd,custom rom,drivers - xda-developers
> 
> but I could not understand it



Well, first of all that thread is to flash a ROM based on Froyo (2.2).
I don't think your phone can be upgraded beyond 2.2.

If you have rooted your phone you can use that thread to first flash a custom recovery, and then to flash the Froyo based ROM.

PS: If you didn't understood that thread then probably you just skimmed it, OR you need to read this FAQ first:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...tom-recovery-custom-rom-android-glossary.html


----------



## princeabhishake (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks Everyone for the reply 

Is there any way to see flash content in android 2.1 ?

{Android flash player 11 is not installing in Android 2.1.}


----------



## cgi86 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ No. Flash is supported only 2.2 and above .

i think ur phone can be upgraded to 2.2 atleast .  

installing custom rom involves couple of steps after rooting .
it also involves flashing ur existing rom.

if u r unable to backup and flash back the original rom and unroot ur phone , it will definitely void ur warranty . 

so be careful tinkering with it . if u r uncomfortable or unfamiliar with the tasks , try to approach any friend who has already done it or some trust worthy mobile repair centre .

but remember , THIS is likely to void your warranty.


----------

